# Replacement window - Fiat Ducato Hobby



## durhamwasp (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi guys, i'm after a replacement window for my camper - an N reg Fiat Ducato Hobby, left hand drive. 

The window above the drivers seat in the sleeping cab has been smashed to bits by a tree branch and i am in need of a new one.

Im based in Durham, but not really bothered where i get it from. What are your recommedations to contact?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

*hobby window*

I might have got this wrong but I think I saw one on ebay recently, they are a very rare commodity!!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Try EECO near Halifax, West Yorkshire. 
If you send them a piece of your smashed one they can make a new one and colour match it.
01274 679 524 /5 /6

You could try googling for a local caravan/motorhome scrap yard but Hobby parts are probably quite hard to come by.

Trevor


----------

